# Would you date a transexual?



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

So would you?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

its like asking would I turn gay for someone. And that answer is no.


----------



## Visionary (Apr 13, 2010)

I've thought about it, As in a transsexual guy. Eh, I have no idea where I'm going with this. Ha


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

i just want luv said:


> its like asking would I turn gay for someone. And that answer is no.


Ah what the hell. I'm curious op if you mean what I think you do. How do you date a transexual preop with the same sex organs as you if you're not gay?


----------



## iamwhatiam (Mar 23, 2011)

no


----------



## Radiata (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd be willing to - though 'course, it would depend on the person in question. 
If they're genuinely likable, then yes! Gender has never mattered to me.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

No. I guess I'm not THAT open minded. I just like plain ol' fashioned women :b


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

ktbare said:


> Ah what the hell. I'm curious op if you mean what I think you do. How do you date a transexual preop with the same sex organs as you if you're not gay?


A trans expresses traits of the opposite sex to that which they were born to. It makes sense that anyone attracted to those traits could be attracted to the trans. No?

Could you imagine dating someone you were attracted to? Then its not that much harder to imagine that they were a trans and you didn't know it. And then its not too much harder to imagine that you did know it and still had an enjoyable time. :clap


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info Andy, I was honestly just curious, no judgment here.


----------



## Downwiththesickness (Nov 13, 2010)

Nope no way


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

ktbare said:


> Thanks for the info Andy, I was honestly just curious, no judgment here.


Emotionally it should be like dating a female i suppose.

Uhh. And NO for me. I am not THAT open-minded either.


----------



## NeonSloaney (Jun 1, 2011)

It's a date, it's not like you immediately have to pursue a relationship. You don't even have to be interested in transsexuals, and there are many types of transsexuals too, it's not like there is one type. There is more variability in our gender than we might think.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Honestly, I don't think I'm quite that openminded, so I wouldn't inflict my prejudices on the other person and make them feel bad about themselves, so no.


----------



## UniversalPolymath (Jun 3, 2011)

ktbare said:


> Ah what the hell. I'm curious op if you mean what I think you do. How do you date a transexual preop with the same sex organs as you if you're not gay?


What Andy said. But also, your initial question seemed to imply that this thread isn't open to gay people.


----------



## Poisoned (Jun 28, 2011)

If I loved them, then sure.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I would not date a transsexual. I would like to have children someday.


----------



## kelsomania (Oct 12, 2010)

I couldn't do it either.


----------



## TallGirl (Aug 23, 2011)

It depends. Do I want children? I wouldn't judge the person on their transsexualism, only their personality. If I like them, then I like them end of story. However, if it is a long term relationship children would end up coming up in the conversation and your options with a transsexual partner are very limited.


----------



## Think_For_Yourself (Dec 7, 2010)

Trap thread? >_>


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

Absolutely not, no chance in hell.


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

Absolutely not.


----------



## ktbare (Sep 13, 2009)

UniversalPolymath said:


> What Andy said. But also, your initial question seemed to imply that this thread isn't open to gay people.


No I'm not actually implying that, I considered that this thread is aimed at all people, and from the Ops previous posts I assumed he was straight so that is why I was asking. No need to read too much into my innocent question.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

ktbare said:


> No I'm not actually implying that, I considered that this thread is aimed at all people, and from the Ops previous posts I assumed he was straight so that is why I was asking. No need to read too much into my innocent question.


It was a valid question. I do consider myself to be mostly straight, though I don't really mind if anyone thinks dating a trans makes me gay or bi.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

No way.


----------



## theJdogg (Sep 18, 2009)

millenniumman75 said:


> I would not date a transsexual. I would like to have children someday.


Dating doesn't mean necessarily mean you want to have kids with the person. I want kids one day too but many people, myself included, have had sex hoping my partner doesn't get pregnant.

To answer the question, I don't care if he or she has a penis or a vagina. If I think the person's hot, I want to date him or her. I'm bi though, so I realize that's not for everyone.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Its interesting that lots wouldn't even date a post op. Is this because you all want children? Or is dating a trans a bit brokeback for most guys?


----------



## Jess2 (Oct 2, 2011)

Im attracted to people, regardless of sex, so dating a transsexual wouldn't bother me. 

personally, i've found myself more attracted to ftm transsexual's.. I haven't met any mtf that i could see myself dating.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

I'm straight. Dating a transsexual would be like asking me to date a man - well, actually, it's the same thing. No thank you.


----------



## rumjungle (Feb 13, 2009)

Hmmm not sure. I think I am more open to it than other people might be. I'd consider trying it if I really liked the person.


----------



## whiteWhale (Nov 19, 2009)

This makes me think of The Crying Game. If you didnt know at first, then found out later. Makes you think about it a bit.


----------



## Illmatic123 (Sep 15, 2011)

No. Just because they got their body mutilated and pumped with artificial hormones, doesn't mean that they're the opposite sex.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> Trap thread? >_>


going on public opinion alone is kinda weak imo. then again, that's the charm of it, you're safe as long as you go with it right? and it's fun to, because everyone's in on it.



andy1984 said:


> A trans expresses traits of the opposite sex to that which they were born to. It makes sense that anyone attracted to those traits could be attracted to the trans. No?
> 
> Could you imagine dating someone you were attracted to? Then its not that much harder to imagine that they were a trans and you didn't know it. And then its not too much harder to imagine that you did know it and still had an enjoyable time. :clap


this exactly. unfortunately, we're all so shallow that you can't just skip this operation step. that's really sad.

I used to be really against these ops, claiming that going against biology is 'just wrong'. that's just arbitrarily attaching some biological property to the universal concept of right and wrong. about as bad as religious extremism or racism etc, really.

if you're open minded enough about the 'details' and can deal with that, I guess then it depends on what you're attracted to in terms of how female the person looks, generally. I'm really shallow. but the fact it's not biologically a girl, that has its own novelty. so you know, if that person is very female looking she's going to be popular. there's a few examples like Bailey Jay.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Illmatic123 said:


> No. Just because they got their body mutilated and pumped with artificial hormones, doesn't mean that they're the opposite sex.


It's not really about trying to change to the opposite sex, is what I'm thinking. What if gender isn't the be-all and end-all of how a person can emotionally develop, what if we're allowed to be as individual as we want to be? this is the world we've created.

So, I guess it comes down to something like "how much of someone's emotional change, i.e. the result of the things that emotionally affected them in their life like a bad upbringing, entitles you to hate them for being themselves?"


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

whiteWhale said:


> This makes me think of The Crying Game. If you didnt know at first, then found out later. Makes you think about it a bit.


This would be definitely something I'd like to know first! But I have seen transgenders on youtube and stuff and thought they looked pretty cute and then realized it was a man and I couldn't believe it.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

Assuming I liked him or her, and he or she liked me too, then sure.


----------



## Illmatic123 (Sep 15, 2011)

jg43i9jghy0t4555 said:


> It's not really about trying to change to the opposite sex, is what I'm thinking. What if gender isn't the be-all and end-all of how a person can emotionally develop, what if we're allowed to be as individual as we want to be? this is the world we've created.
> 
> So, I guess it comes down to something like "how much of someone's emotional change, i.e. the result of the things that emotionally affected them in their life like a bad upbringing, entitles you to hate them for being themselves?"


I don't have anything against transsexuals and certainly don't "hate them for being themselves". If someone really wants to date a transexual, then who am I to tell them that they're feelings are wrong. 
But for me, it absolutely won't work. You're either a male or a female and it's not something that you can change. And I really hate to sound like one of those jackasses who argues against homosexuals "because it's unnatural"....but gender IS the be-all end-all and it has been even since life existed.


----------



## jg43i9jghy0t4555 (Jul 31, 2011)

Illmatic123 said:


> I don't have anything against transsexuals and certainly don't "hate them for being themselves". If someone really wants to date a transexual, then who am I to tell them that they're feelings are wrong.
> But for me, it absolutely won't work. You're either a male or a female and it's not something that you can change. And I really hate to sound like one of those jackasses who argues against homosexuals "because it's unnatural"....but gender IS the be-all end-all and it has been even since life existed.


Okay, maybe a word as strong as 'hate' doesn't apply to you then.. but still, who are you to decide it's the be-all and end-all? not trying to offend you, but.. that's the claim you're making here, a very unfair claim that could with a little escallated view, be called hate.

I dunno, I think it *is* basically the same claim as homosexuals being unnatural. This is my point: you wouldn't know it if you only went by public opinion, but dolphins and other animals frequently engage in homosexual intercourse. who are we humans to say homosexuality or transsexuality is wrong? we aren't even the single most righteous species, if anyone at all in the world believes in animal rights, so of course we have no grounds to make these claims.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

This question is complex if you delve into it, or maybe not, maybe magnifying the details blurs the broader context of how most people understand sex/gender. Some questions that also need to be answered are if gender is separate from sex, and if it is the sex or the feminine/masculine one is attracted to.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

If I liked a girl enough I could deal with her having a penis.


----------



## NeonSloaney (Jun 1, 2011)

> You're either male or female


Are we? Or is it partially genetic and partially culturally reinforced? And what defines being male, is it drinking beer, watching sports, going hunting? These can all be taught to females easily. If your going by genitalia alone, then why is a transgender after operation still a male or female? I'll grant the XY chromosome is male, and XX is female, but there is still so much grey area. The scientific literature agrees, the people who are transgender agree. Why is it that conservatives refuse to see past prejudice and dogma?


----------



## watashi (Feb 6, 2008)

Hard to say, I never personally knew a transexual. So I wouldn't purposely seek a transexual for a relationship, but if I happened to meet one, I'd at least consider it depending on how much I liked them. Probably wouldn't date a ftm, because they'd try to reject any feminine qualities and even pre-op they're too much like men. I want to be with a woman. Once they start taking hormones they look like men too. A post-op mtf, I don't know. If you develop feelings for someone, these things might not matter after all. Some of them look very attractive, you'd never know they weren't born biologically female.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Yup, I still have a lingering crush on Alan L. Hart. He was a radiologist and tuberculosis researcher, but I like him for his fictional work and infectious passion.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

I'd consider it, pre or post-op.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

yes, if it was the right person, i dont care.


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

If they're _really_ hot. Maybe.


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

Its weird that society is finally working on acceptance of gays but transexuals are still sort if an unspeakable topic.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes, if she looks convincing enough, which a lot of them are nowadays. 

I think a lot of people still think trannies look like RuPaul(who's a drag-queen, not a tranny) but a lot of them nowadays look better than some genetic girls. A shemale is pretty much a woman with male genitals. You can always tell her to tuck her penis in if you're afraid of it.


----------



## Misanthropic79 (May 6, 2011)

I would have no trouble at all being friends with one but nothing more could happen I'm afraid. My answer is no to that question. Not saying I couldn't be fooled at first though, there are some rather attractive ones out there nowdays.


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

My mind says no but if she was a hot post op like Famke Janssen in nip tuck I don't know if I'd refuse.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

In my understanding of conventional meanings of words these days a transsexual is someone who changes their physical sex to match their born gender but who still comes across as or seems like their born sex aka they don't "pass". Compared to someone who goes through this and isn't "noticeable" or "blends in" they are not considered "transsexual"... until... until it is "spoken" of. 
So to me this threads seems more like... "do you find people that look like butch lesbians or men in dresses attractive?".. or at least something equally as questionable... but I've never been one for labels.. or conventional views or meanings. It's like "Would you date someone with a colostomy bag?" lols.

To answer the question more seriously, I could care ..*cough* less about someones medical past (assuming it was in the past) and wouldn't use it as a way to grade them. If it was still apart of their life I'd let other factors take precedence over ...something... that would be much lower on the list of considerations. 
Someone should start a "would you be _friends_ with a 'transsexual'?".. or "would you be friends with someone who is seemingly a social outcast?" etc. xP


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiccups said:


> So to me this threads seems more like... "do you find people that look like butch lesbians or men in dresses attractive?".. or at least something equally as questionable... but I've never been one for labels.. or conventional views or meanings. It's like "Would you date someone with a colostomy bag?" lols.


I don't really agree with your analysis. I don't find men in dresses attractive. I find some transexuals attractive, one especially so . If I dated someone with a colostomy bag, I might be interested in asking about what people thought about that also. Labels are good for communication. Some of the replies say if they were hot then yes, others say no way under any circumstances. Its clearly not just about appearance.



Hiccups said:


> Someone should start a "would you be _friends_ with a 'transsexual'?"..


I don't think I'd start that thread. The obvious answer is yes, unless you have a real dislike for the whole concept. It wasn't my aim to bring out negative reactions towards a sector of the community. Re dating, I was just curious, as singleness seems to be a common and unwanted symptom of SA for many. And I'm dating one, so thats where it came from.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I understand labels.. I just think some can be used in a negative way like when you consider that no one calls a girl that is attractive yet has a particular medical history as being any other _label_ than "female". It seems to be a label that is attached to something more "physical", particularly those that are visually noticeably "different". What if you can't even tell.. and no one knows.. is it still a problem?
What if say a guy hangs out with a girl and he finds he really gets along with her well and he falls for her and things happen and then they become close. After time he finds out about her past.. does he consider that he has developed feelings for her so strong that nothing could ever change them or does he for whatever reason suddenly decide that due to that person's past the love he feels just vaporises? Why? That is a human and nothing so simple should come between love.. if it really was love? I can understand the pre-op thing I mean if you prefer one over the other and well... sex can be important for some people but beyond that.. beyond the simple parts of relationships ..the human connection is more important, right?
I don't understand this social leprosy that is immposed on something that seems so trivial.. some of the responses seem fickle to me. *shrugs*.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

No thank you. I prefer my women without penis.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Argue all you want about gender. Whoever wants to can call themselves male/female, but they're still a set male or female biologically, chromosomally. Not that I have a problem with them refering to themselves as they like but I don't see how it can be called discrimination in the negative sense, like you are being unfair if you refused to.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hiccups said:


> I don't understand this social leprosy that is immposed on something that seems so trivial.. some of the responses seem fickle to me. *shrugs*.


Yeah I agree. Its just rejecting someone on a purely abstract basis. It had nothing to do with being able to feel love for someone. If they are in this category then they are not just good enough. Its just a socially contructed taboo.

I wouldn't begrudge the people who say they wouldn't date a trans though... when its dating-related people have random requirements that seem beyond understanding anyway. Myself included. Thats monogamy for you, you have to choose based on something, and thats pretty much always going to end up excluding some perfectly good people.

Although it does go against my sense of... social progress... to take that stance. Its distasteful to me. But tolerable.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

low said:


> Argue all you want about gender. Whoever wants to can call themselves male/female, but they're still a set male or female biologically, *chromosomally*. Not that I have a problem with them refering to themselves as they like but I don't see how it can be called discrimination in the negative sense, like you are being unfair if you refused to.


LOL, this is my favourite response so far. I don't think I've ever thought about inspecting the chromosomes of a potential date. Good idea though >_>


----------



## xTKsaucex (Jun 23, 2010)

Too messed up for me  In more ways than one.

Not against it though its just weird in my eyes.


----------



## Double Indemnity (Aug 15, 2011)

FTFADIA said:


> My mind says no but if she was a hot post op like Famke Janssen in nip tuck I don't know if I'd refuse.


Hahaha. That was a great show for the first few seasons.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

I would date Nong Poy


----------



## FTFADIA (Jul 26, 2011)

Cynical said:


> I would date Nong Poy


Googled Nong Poy and damn! I don't think I could say no to her but if my friends/family found out she was a guy I'm not sure I could live it down


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

WOW!!!! She's hotter than most genetic girls.


----------



## Jenikyula gone mad (Nov 9, 2009)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> Trap thread? >_>


Yes.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

"insulting thread" much? yes.. insensitive people much? yes. Hypocritical people much? yes. A minority bashing on a minority... that is low. but... whatever makes "you" feel better.

On the chromo issue, statistics show that around 1 in every 500 people have chroma variations, for all you know you could have a variation and not even know about it making you a double hypocrite. Do some research before bashing on people that don't deserve it.. it's no different in principle to bashing on someone born with cerebral palsy, some people are just born differently, sure say no but don't bash on them and outcast them.. unless you don't mind it being mirrored right back in your face.


----------



## Xeros (Oct 19, 2006)

I've never seen a tranny that actually looks like they are the sex they're trying to get away with. Even the best jobs in the world still don't get rid of everything. Any hint of former maleness would turn me off for good. 

I'm not sexually or emotionally attracted to men at all. Not 1%. I'm not saying that to try and validate my heterosexuality, I'm very open minded and have thought about this subject before just for the hell of it. I just can not even come close to being attracted to something masculine. It goes against everything in me.


So no. No way. They would have to advance far further in the plastic surgery department and the person in question would have to keep it a secret from me. I'm not sure how I feel about my feelings on this.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

I don't see how the thread itself is insulting. Some people prefer other people with particular attributes.

Myself, I have attributes I prefer in others, but none that are deal breaking if absent. If you like somebody, then that's it. When it's about people, the 'who' matters, not the 'what.'


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololollolloololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololollolloololololololololol
lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololollolloololololololololol
lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololollolloololololololololol
lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololollolloololololololololol
lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololollolloololololololololol
lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololollolloololololololololol
lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololollolloololololololololol
lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololollolloololololololololol
lololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololololollololololololololololololololololololololololololollolloololololololololol










**** no


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Xeros said:


> I've never seen a tranny that actually looks like they are the sex they're trying to get away with.


hahahahahah ... no stop and think about this for a second, then you'll see how funny it is as well. ^______^


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd be open to it.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> hahahahahah ... no stop and think about this for a second, then you'll see how funny it is as well. ^______^


lol somebody been fooled


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

FTFADIA said:


> Googled Nong Poy and damn! I don't think I could say no to her but if my friends/family found out she was a guy I'm not sure I could live it down


its actually funny I dated a girl once (and she is a real girl) we got into this subject. in the middle of our conversation she just said "I wish I looked half as good as nong poy" lol I just feigned a laugh cause couldn't think of a good thing to reply with cause it was true lmao



> WOW!!!! She's hotter than most genetic girls.


Nice pics, I hope this doesn't turn into a trap thread lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Just wanted to say that my reasons for saying no don't take away from the fact I still respect them like any other person, just couldn't overcome in my own head the fact they are the opposite sex to which they were born, but that's my own issue moreso than theirs.


----------



## artandis (Jun 5, 2011)

Yeah sure. Post op that is. Even though I'm bi, I think I would find pre op a little too disconcerting for me. Although even then, for the right person I could be willing to date no op.


----------



## Charizard (Feb 16, 2011)

I could not. My partner has to have working lady parts, I consider it a prerequisite. 

Now, if science got to a point where someone could go through a treatment and completely biologically change their sex... that would be something I'd have to think about.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Date one? Absolutely not. Transgendered? Absolutely not. IMO, they never lose their genetic gender whether its Aaron to Sharon or Sharon to Aaron. 

Nuff said there.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

artandis said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble but gender is a social construction and has very few, if any, genetic components. People are raised and conditioned to follow their roles (and gender is represented differently in many, many different cultures).
> 
> It's very very difficult, but people can actually learn how to convincingly behave like the opposite gender, it just takes years to learn the mannerisms and roles.


Well that is all nice and multi-culti and a complete line of bull... bottomline mother nature dictates for the species to advance on it takes the consummation between a real woman and a real man to make a child. And their children and their children so on and so on.

But there are alternatives c/o plastic surgery and loads of hormones that cant fulfill any miracles of procreation not without further arrangements or conditions.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

I don't think I could. It's just, I wouldn't be able to stop thinking about it. So pretty much what others have already said, I'm not as open-minded as I thought I was. And, I should add, I don't mean any disrespect.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bloody Pit Of Horror said:


> Well that is all nice and multi-culti and a complete line of bull... bottomline mother nature dictates for the species to advance on it takes the consummation between a real woman and a real man to make a child. And their children and their children so on and so on.
> 
> But there are alternatives c/o plastic surgery and loads of hormones that cant fulfill any miracles of procreation not without further arrangements or conditions.


Just to be argumentative... cultural evolution generally supercedes biological evolution in humans. Having an extra finger is much less likely to greatly alter a persons behaviour than believing in god or sciecnce. Plus your conception of mother nature is socially constructed too so... :/

Its interesting that you used a word like 'consummation', I think it has religious undertones. And at the same time you came at it from an evolutionary scientific point of view. Hmm. Its not the goal of transexuals to undermine the institution of family. Its not something they have chosen for themselves (obviously they'd prefer to naturally be the sex they identify with), but a situation that they have found themselves in. So they try to deal with it the best they can. Just like having SAD for example. I don't think any rational person would say SAers are attempting to undermine traditional social relations. Or are we? MUahahHAHAHhahahHAHAHAHAHAHAaaaaHAhaha*cough*...hah

I guess my point is that people are people and its better to not be a d1ck. Or something. Actually I'm just trying to destroy my thread because its served its purpose and I don't want people arguing (including myself, its hard to resist!). *Its okay to like people and its okay to not like people. THE END.*


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

andy1984 said:


> Just to be argumentative... cultural evolution generally supercedes biological evolution in humans. Having an extra finger is much less likely to greatly alter a persons behaviour than believing in god or sciecnce. Plus your conception of mother nature is socially constructed too so... :/
> 
> Its interesting that you used a word like 'consummation', I think it has religious undertones. And at the same time you came at it from an evolutionary scientific point of view. Hmm. Its not the goal of transexuals to undermine the institution of family. Its not something they have chosen for themselves (obviously they'd prefer to naturally be the sex they identify with), but a situation that they have found themselves in. So they try to deal with it the best they can. Just like having SAD for example. I don't think any rational person would say SAers are attempting to undermine traditional social relations. Or are we? MUahahHAHAHhahahHAHAHAHAHAHAaaaaHAhaha*cough*...hah
> 
> I guess my point is that people are people and its better to not be a d1ck. Or something. Actually I'm just trying to destroy my thread because its served its purpose and I don't want people arguing (including myself, its hard to resist!). *Its okay to like people and its okay to not like people. THE END.*


Key word is identify. Yes. But are transgendered persons biologically a fully functional female or male? No. Not really. But alot of cosmetic surgery and hormones. Nuff said.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bloody Pit Of Horror said:


> Key word is identify. Yes. But are transgendered persons biologically a fully functional female or male? No. Not really. But alot of cosmetic surgery and hormones. Nuff said.


Rar that was meant to be then end.

Am I a fully functional male? No, I can't do half the stuff that is expected of a regular male. People might treat me better if I faked being confident and social though, and that might make me - and them! - substantially happier. Would that be so bad?


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

andy1984 said:


> Rar that was meant to be then end.
> 
> Am I a fully functional male? No, I can't do half the stuff that is expected of a regular male. People might treat me better if I faked being confident and social though, and that might make me - and them! - substantially happier. Would that be so bad?
> 
> Raaaar.


I am starting to agree with other people in this thread. Trap.

My point is, is dating transgendered persons completely acceptable and embraced by all straight persons without any apprehension at all? Abit hypocritical when one defines gender on these terms.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bloody Pit Of Horror said:


> My point is, is dating transgendered persons completely acceptable and embraced by all straight persons without any apprehension at all? Abit hypocritical when you define it by those terms.


If you can get all straight persons to agree on anything I would be very impressed, and would cease dating altogether if you would like that.

Please explain the hypocracy. I don't understand.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

guitarmatt said:


> Its weird that society is finally working on acceptance of gays but transexuals are still sort if an unspeakable topic.


i think it's because this was a personal question. you can support gay rights without actually being part of the community. this question is asking people to personally get involve with a GLBT member in a relationship.

but yeah, some of the responses seem hostile.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

andy1984 said:


> If you can get all straight persons to agree on anything I would be very impressed, and would cease dating altogether if you would like that.
> 
> Please explain the hypocracy. I don't understand.


If cultural evolution is going to insist m to f are f or f to m are m why is it still designated an alternative lifestyle?

Or rather is marriage to transgendered person equally ideal for a straight person as opposed to a biologically born opposite gender? If not. Why?


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

I think there is a link between what SAS people go through and what a number of transsexuals do. Both have issues with the outside world and often feel isolated, alone, outcast or in some way treated differently. I think it's ok to say you wouldn't date a transsexual.. it's what comes after that that I feel bothers a lot of people.
From what I've seen.. a few people have demonstrated a complete lack of understanding of at least basic terminology on this topic thus to me, at least, rendering their views unsound. If someone skips doing basic research to base your views on then I don't really place much value on your views or opinions. 
But.. they are opinions nonetheless and it's up to the individual to view them as they wish.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bloody Pit Of Horror said:


> If cultural evolution is going to insist m to f are f or f to m are m why is it still designated an alternative lifestyle?


Why are there still monkeys? Why would there be more monkeys than humans at some point in history? Why are there more sheep than people in New Zealand? These mysteries may never be answered.



Bloody Pit Of Horror said:


> Or rather is marriage to transgendered person equally ideal for a straight person as opposed to a biologically born opposite gender? If not. Why?


Ideally marriage would be with your ideal partner. If that person is your ideal partner then its ideal. I don't think it would be ideal for you to marry a trans if thats what you're asking. Me - I don't know, it depends on the individual. I can hope hehe.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

andy1984 said:


> Why are there still monkeys? Why would there be more monkeys than humans at some point in history? Why are there more sheep than people in New Zealand? These mysteries may never be answered.
> 
> Ideally marriage would be with your ideal partner. If that person is your ideal partner then its ideal. I don't think it would be ideal for you to marry a trans if thats what you're asking. Me - I don't know, it depends on the individual. I can hope hehe.


I am just pointing out the hypocracy of these soft terminologies. Fact, transgendered straight relationships or families is not a social norm. Why?


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> I think there is a link between what SAS people go through and what a number of transsexuals do. Both have issues with the outside world and often feel isolated, alone, outcast or in some way treated differently. I think it's ok to say you wouldn't date a transsexual.. it's what comes after that that I feel bothers a lot of people.
> From what I've seen.. a few people have demonstrated a complete lack of understanding of at least basic terminology on this topic thus to me, at least, rendering their views unsound. If someone skips doing basic research to base your views on then I don't really place much value on your views or opinions.
> But.. they are opinions nonetheless and it's up to the individual to view them as they wish.


Ditto. Straight people have an issue dating transgendered or transexual persons whereas dating the opposite sex that issue is not nonexistant. Something defines the transgendered/transexual from the opposite gender. Straight people will shun them. Why?

See what I am hitting at?


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bloody Pit Of Horror said:


> I am just pointing out the hypocracy of these soft terminologies. Fact, transgendered straight relationships or families is not a social norm. Why?


This whole line of questioning is flawed actually. Its not the norm for people in a relationship to be in a wheel chair, but thats because not that many people need to be in wheel chairs. Its not the norm for people to be exceptionally beautiful, but I don't think thats a bad thing. A norm isn't the same as goodness.

Minorities aren't the majority. Thats why its not the norm.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bloody Pit Of Horror said:


> Ditto. Straight people have an issue dating transgendered or transexual persons whereas dating the opposite sex that issue is not nonexistant. Something defines the transgendered/transexual from the opposite gender. Straight people will shun them. Why?
> 
> See what I am hitting at?


You've lost me, I have no idea what you're hitting at.

I think what defines a trans is that they identify as a different gender to that assigned to them at birth by society.

People might shun all sorts of other people, mostly they do it because they're d1cks.


----------



## Bloody Pit Of Horror (Aug 15, 2011)

andy1984 said:


> This whole line of questioning is flawed actually. Its not the norm for people in a relationship to be in a wheel chair, but thats because not that many people need to be in wheel chairs. Its not the norm for people to be exceptionally beautiful, but I don't think thats a bad thing. A norm isn't the same as goodness.
> 
> Minorities aren't the majority. Thats why its not the norm.


Noooo. Because maybe an apple is not really an orange afterall.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

Bloody Pit Of Horror said:


> Noooo. Because maybe an apple is not really an orange afterall.


But whats a transfuit?

[end of thread] (please...)


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

lols but also...



andy1984 said:


> You've lost me, I have no idea what you're hitting at.
> 
> *I think what defines a trans is* that they identify as a different gender to that assigned to them at birth by society.
> 
> People might shun all sorts of other people, mostly they do it because they're d1cks.


http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f19/lgb-t-terminology-137503/


----------



## clione (Oct 9, 2011)

Oh god, this thread is so hurtful...

It's alright if you don't want to date us and aren't attracted to our body configurations. It's even alright if you don't agree with and can't understand how we feel. But at least show us common respect...

A thread like this where people are throwing around "tranny", "trap", and talking about how we're not enough of a sex like you are... Would you go into a "Would you date a person of colour?" thread, throw around the n-word, then talk about how "_not white enough" they are_ for you? Or a "Would you date someone with a disability?", refer to them as cripples, and judge them because they're not as able-bodied as you? How about a "Would you date someone who had testicular/ovarian cancer and had their anatomy removed?" thread? Would you tell them they're not a real man/woman_ just because their genitals aren't the same or as functional as yours_?

Tranny is the word they shout at us as they shove us into traffic, as they beat our face in, that they carve into our chests when they kill us. Some of us have reclaimed and use the word with empowerment, but not all of us - for some it's very triggering and painful to hear. It's ours to reclaim and choose to use though, not yours. And trap/reverse-trap? It's erasing. It turns us into nothing more than a trope; it says nothing about who we are, what we've struggled through, what we gave up and fight for every day, it's nothing about us! It turns us into nothing more than some exotic/disturbing situation for heterosexual cis men.

The actual definition of sex vs gender is that sex is the physical (and secondary) reproductive characteristics of someone assigned at birth, while gender is the social, emotional, and mental role they feel, take and fit (and thus, as the social role, how you should treat them when it comes to pornouns - his and her - and respect them as. Sex is how you can interact with them in the bedroom, how you can reproduce). That means regardless of how I was born, I internally see and feel myself as a woman, therefore my gender is female, even if my sex isn't.

(i speak as a transsexual. I don't know enough about how intersexed, crossdressr, and genderqueer people feel or what their transgender experience is to speak on their behalf...)
I can't explain gender dysphoria well, it's hard to put into words... But when someone is born with a brain-body gender mismatch, it can cause physical phantom pain from anatomy that's not there but suppose to be or physical pain and constant discomfort and anxiety from what _is_ there, it can cause intense emotional and mental anxiety, fatigue, and trauma. Most trans* people experience depression, anxiety, or various disassociative disorders because of the gender dysphoria's powerful grip. Some of us can't take that, especially in a society that hates us so much, so some trans* people take their own lives..._ We didn't choose any of this, it was how we were born._

That's why we give up so much just to be ourselves and pray people will just show us the common courtesy of gendering and respecting us how we want, like you've all had your whole life. That usually means giving up friends who refuse to accept us, often family. It means showing yourself to the world at your most vulnerable - and visible - state. It means being fired and not hired by bigots, it means always being extra alert that someone may assault you just when you walk down the street to buy milk. It means spending years of time and money on therapy, hormone replacement medication, electrolysis, id changing, and several surgeries. In the end, it costs more than some people's houses. ...most can't afford it. Some don't want it feeling one or more of those are not what's right for them. It doesn't make them less of a man or a woman though. Being a gender isn't a process or a percentile. Whatever is in my underwear is a woman's genatilia. Because it's mine, and I am a woman.

...I'm really not in the emotional place to argue or debate or honestly even defend myself... so respond back if you want, but I'm not going to read this thread again or fight back... just... please, try to understand where we're coming from, we just want to be treated like anyone else would...

In response to the poll... yes, to dating another person of trans* experience, regardless of surgery/hormone status and choices. What's on the inside will always be all that matters to me. I have had two close relationships in my life, one with a trans man (Female-to-Male for those who don't know much trans* terminology), and one with a cis man. For better or worse, they were far, far more alike than they were different...

I'm going to go cry now.


----------



## youngmoney (Oct 6, 2011)

Illmatic123 said:


> No. Just because they got their body mutilated and pumped with artificial hormones, doesn't mean that they're the opposite sex.


Amen to that.


----------



## Ballerina (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm not even going to bother. ^ 


clione said:


> Oh god, this thread is so hurtful...
> 
> It's alright if you don't want to date us and aren't attracted to our body configurations. It's even alright if you don't agree with and can't understand how we feel. But at least show us common respect...
> 
> ...


Amen to that.


----------



## Elleire (Jul 24, 2011)

^ :yes 

Make that two Amens and a hug for clione.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

clione said:


> Oh god, this thread is so hurtful...


Sorry the thread ended up kind of ****ty. It really wasn't meant to be like that, I kind of regret starting it. Thanks for posting.:squeeze


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

andy1984 said:


> Sorry the thread ended up kind of ****ty. It really wasn't meant to be like that, I kind of regret starting it.


I thought it was one the better questions we've had thrown at us in a while.

There's a lot of intolerance in this one, but if that's going to change at all (anywhere), it's gotta be talked about. No use keeping it taboo.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Think_For_Yourself said:


> Trap thread? >_>


I kinda thought the same thing. We'll see how long this lasts.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

associating transsexuals with the trap meme is considered highly offensive to some. 

Personally I think this thread should be locked.. it's a disgrace to this forum.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

Hiccups said:


> Personally I think this thread should be locked.. it's a disgrace to this forum.


if this thread should be locked, then every thread on race preference or height preference or whatever should be locked as well..

personally I think transsexual men make some pretty knockout gorgeous women..they have that masculine supermodel face structure and height...


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Hiccups said:


>


 .


----------



## RockBottomRiser (Jun 5, 2011)

Hiccups said:


> associating transsexuals with the trap meme is considered highly offensive to some.
> 
> Personally I think this thread should be locked.. it's a disgrace to this forum.


Yeah, it is a pretty offensive thread and a disgrace to the forum. I'd hate for any transexuals amongst us to read it.

I don't think it should be locked, though.


----------



## keyla965 (Jan 13, 2011)

would i date a female who wants depretly to be a male. Probably not. Idk. i dont really think i would but you never know.


----------



## heldhostagebymyemotions (Oct 12, 2011)

Most likely, I wouldn't.


----------



## stuart (Jul 16, 2009)

No way, Jose.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

This thread is making me so depressed. 

This thread could be very hurtful to the trans people on this board. I don't even know what to say at this point.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I think I saw one at my campus computer lab today. "She" didn't look too convincing though.


----------



## Brightpaperwarewolf (Oct 16, 2008)

foe said:


> I think I saw one at my campus computer lab today. "She" didn't look too convincing though.


So? If she believes she's female, then she a female. Respect what other people are.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Ever been to Thailand. I haven't, but I've heard stories about guys not having as much as a clue until the clothes came off. Having said that, it'd be very difficult for me to date a trans, post/pre-op, but if I felt I had a connection with said person and liked them, why not. It's just a date, after all.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

Brightpaperwarewolf said:


> So? If she believes she's female, then she a female. Respect what other people are.


No, I meant she wasn't too convincing for me to date her.

I would date a transsexual woman if I find her attractive, this one just wasn't.


----------



## Phoenix Rising (Jul 7, 2011)

I'd almost rather date a transgender because they'd have a better understanding about not being society's ideal and having difficulties dealing with that, etc.

And as far as marriage/kids I'd still be open to it, I'd rather adopt anyway.


----------



## Wolves In Suits (Jul 19, 2011)

Yes yes yes. I'd date, have sex with or marry a trans person.


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

ThisGuy said:


> Ever been to Thailand. I haven't, but I've heard stories about guys not having as much as a clue until the clothes came off. ...


only in thailand? lols for all you know you could of slept with someone trans and not even known!!! xP I've always found it strange how people only notice the ones that are either still transitioning or just don't look attractive. Maybe that is what defines the word "trans" at least conventionally.. one that doesn't "pass", it always did sound offensive to me.


----------



## KumagoroBeam (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a huge crush on a guy in my class who's FTM. So yeah, definitely.


----------



## yourfavestoner (Jan 14, 2010)

No thanks, not for me.

And before any of you jump on me, how is this any different than not wanting to date a redhead, or something else?

Just not really my type.


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

I'd date Kim Petras.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

^Isn't Kim jail bait?

anyway I was just curious whats the difference with pre-op and no-op? I mean its in the poll.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

yes, i would


----------



## Hiccups (Jul 15, 2011)

Cynical said:


> ^Isn't Kim jail bait?
> 
> anyway I was just curious whats the difference with pre-op and no-op? I mean its in the poll.


*pre-op* is someone who is on hormone replacement and plans to have surgery and *no-op* is someone who is on hormones but doesn't want any surgery. 
Someone who doesn't want either surgery or hormones is usually considered just *transgender* as there is no alteration of (physical) sex through hormones or surgery. 
Though some don't identify as these labels at all, but in a medical sense could still be classified as such, it's good to remember that these terms are *not* a form of *identity* per se. I personally find it sad when people label someone as nothing more than a tranny etc.. it's degrading in my eyes.. though some take pride in it... go figure


----------



## Matomi (Sep 4, 2011)

Cynical said:


> ^Isn't Kim jail bait?


She's older than me lol.


----------



## Cynical (Aug 23, 2011)

^lol nice answer.



Hiccups said:


> *pre-op* is someone who is on hormone replacement and plans to have surgery and *no-op* is someone who is on hormones but doesn't want any surgery.
> Someone who doesn't want either surgery or hormones is usually considered just *transgender* as there is no alteration of (physical) sex through hormones or surgery.
> Though some don't identify as these labels at all, but in a medical sense could still be classified as such, it's good to remember that these terms are *not* a form of *identity* per se. I personally find it sad when people label someone as nothing more than a tranny etc.. it's degrading in my eyes.. though some take pride in it... go figure


Ah, I see thank you for clearing that up. I always thought well a no-op is someone who hasn't gotten the surgery yet, while a pre-op is also someone who hasn't gotten the surgery yet... which had no difference lol.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

If I was dating at all, I'd date a transsexual. I'm more turned on by TS/TVs than I am by men who look like men. Well, it does depend on what they look like. Sometimes it's hot if they look like a man in drag but it's not so hot if they look like Rush Limbaugh in drag.


----------



## BeaT (Sep 23, 2011)

Yes. If I wasn't to shy and anxious to date anyone to begin with.


----------



## mistyeyes (Oct 27, 2011)

Never


----------



## missalyssa (Jun 18, 2011)

No way. I want someone physically, genetically, and mentally male. I don't want to deal with the emotional/mental baggage of someone who felt they were the other sex in the wrong body. Plus explaining all that to the family? Disaster.


----------



## The Lost Boy (Nov 23, 2011)

no because im not gay. If your born a male you will always be a male, i dont care how much surgery you get to alter your appearance, physically you will always be the same sex.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

Hell. No.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

Last two women on Earth and you're not procreating, but you can have sex and the person you choose will be with you, like a companion, until you die.

Guys, who would you pick? You can't say neither.:b

Cris Cyborg(Female MMA fighter)

























Ellery Sweet(Born a male)


----------



## GPU (Nov 5, 2011)

of course not.


----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

I probably would, lol. I'm not gay but, I'm pretty open to the idea, I'll try anything once! :0 

Pre/post op don't really matter to me, but they AT LEAST have to resemble a woman, like I said I'm not gay...

I mean that Ellery Sweet girl! Oh ma lawd...  Very cute. :mushy


----------



## theresabell (Nov 25, 2011)

I would definitely be open to a relationship with a female to male transexual, if i was not already in a committed and good relationship for the last 15 years, and as long as we could have a meaningful relationship despite all my social difficulties and they were a good person. I am also transsexaul myself.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i think the reason my dating things with trans* girls have failed is beause the first wasn't really a girl or a guy, kind of in between. and the second i liked as a girl but i think she was looking for someone that liked her as a tranny - she identified as a tranny. they were both no-op trans. i don't think that works for me, i wouldn't mind dating pre-op or post op, but i don't think seeing a no-op trans lead to anything serious.


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

if I really liked them then yeah


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Maybe.

You know what? Fith e fjle d f kew wl s ;ews.


----------



## theresabell (Nov 25, 2011)

andy1984 said:


> i think the reason my dating things with trans* girls have failed is beause the first wasn't really a girl or a guy, kind of in between. and the second i liked as a girl but i think she was looking for someone that liked her as a tranny - she identified as a tranny. they were both no-op trans. i don't think that works for me, i wouldn't mind dating pre-op or post op, but i don't think seeing a no-op trans lead to anything serious.


I think it is pretty cool that you are so open minded. For most trans women dating can be a huge challenge, and scary to. Sometimes dangerous even.

Most straight men think that if they are attracted to a trans women then that makes them gay, which it doesn't, but that belief, idea, scares the crap out of them.

And gay men are generally not attracted to trans-women, because, well, they are not men.

People open minded enough to be in a relationship with a trans woman are not very common.


----------



## WalkingDisaster (Nov 27, 2010)

MindOverMood said:


> Last two women on Earth and you're not procreating, but you can have sex and the person you choose will be with you, like a companion, until you die.
> 
> Guys, who would you pick? You can't say neither.:b
> 
> ...


In that situation definitely the second! Although I wouldn't date even her (or is it him?) outside of that hypothetical scenario, as there would be many others who were born female.


----------



## anthrotex (Oct 24, 2011)

Most people don't realize when someone is a transperson, so to say they're all ugly is rude and untrue. Second, gender is completely a social construction. There are not even binary sexes, how can you say there are binary genders? Learn more about the lady men of Thailand, the Two-Spirit People of Native American tribes, the Hijra of India... There are not only two genders, and almost nobody fits perfectly into the stereotype (which is all social construction) of their sex. A quick google search will show you how often people are born XXY, XYY, XXX, XO, as well as all sorts of other "abnormal" chromosomal differences from just XX and XY. I think the statistic is one in every thousand, if not more.

What makes someone a female? "Working lady parts," as I saw in this thread? What about women who have gone through menopause or have had trauma in their life resulting in an inability to have children? Are they no longer women, by your definitions? There is no one thing that determines gender, thus making it a social construct. Sex is not gender.

As for the question, I would date anyone I was intellectually and physically attracted to. That has included a ftm transman, which I did not realize at the time. He (nobody gets to decide someone's gender for them) is a beautiful person, no matter the road he took to get to where he is, now.


----------

